# Quarantine/North Head/Bluefish Sat Arvo/Sun AM



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Ken,

Quarantine/North Head Sunday AM sounds good - not sure if I'll go all the way around to Blue Fish, depends on the conditions how lazy I am 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Ken,

I will be out Sat morning, depending on the strenght of the southerly I will hit North Head, will let you know what I find.

David


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll be passing up on this one now. Will have an early at Clovelly instead.


----------

